# TP-Link TL-WR841ND  internet connection dropouts with PPPoE [SOLVED]



## Cvrk (Aug 31, 2014)

I am having trouble with my *router: TP-Link TL-WR841ND*
Sometimes it *can not connect to the PPPoE*. This happens randomly,for maybe 10 minutes or 3 hours.
Of course i tried to solve the problem myself. I googled,and what i could find is : 
“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router:
-Switch off all the devices , router and computers also unplug their power cables.
-Wait at least 30 seconds.
-Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
-First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.-Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
-Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet. 
This did not work.
I turned off router security.All of it,just to make sure. This did not work. Hard reset,worked for a wile. Maybe it was a coincidence.The problem is back.Now i am using direct connection through my pc.
I did an IP config /all when i was on direct connection.This is what i got.




With the router connected i don't get any of the settings above.Just the name of my network card and MAC.
Si toked some pictures of my router settings,for you guys to see. Maybe somebody can figure out whats wrong.


































Here is were you can find more documentation if you need it: http://www.tp-link.com/en/search/?categoryid=1047&keywords=WR841ND


----------



## Cvrk (Sep 7, 2014)

I have solved my own problem. I've seen around the internet many people have this issue,with different routers.....but haven't really figured it out. Here is the solution:
*change you're routers ip*
*In depth explained: a lot of people have routers with the same ip,causing interference with the local modem from the internet provider company. Nobody bothers to change this ip, not even knowing this is the fault for the internet dropouts. You're routers IP is the one you use to connect to when you aces the machine. By default should be 192.168.1.1 etc 
Example:


----------

